# Edge flooring



## Help (Jan 11, 2006)

I purchased the edge flooring at Lowes a few months ago. No matter what I do, I can not get it to stay together. It has shifted and cracked where heavy objects such as bar stools, refrigerator rollers, or heavy traffic has been. Is their any way to make this floor work or should I tear it up and start over with another product


----------



## rspainhower (Sep 22, 2005)

Tear that crap out and take it back and demand your money back. They know the product is bad and have started taking it off the shelves in certain stores. Either use a proven method of Ceramic,Porcelian,or stone tiles. Or go with wood laminate. Tile as a floating floor just does not work with current building standards.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

agreed


----------



## tld (Jan 19, 2006)

*Wish I had seen this thread about 2 weeks ago*

 
I have it all in but the grout...and of course I'm already fighting that and buying more cans of the junk. Wonder if silicone caulk would be better since it's so much easier to apply - OH, but the warranty would then be void. Guess I'll "finish" my two coats of grout then see if I can crack a tile reinstalling appliances. I've read a couple of posts on the net that are positive, but perhaps they are from Edge employees. My Lowes (Memphis) is pulling the product and I got it for cheap, but the lady at the store told me a BS story about it being more popular in the Northern regions (fewer slab foundations) and I bought it.

Heavy sigh...


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

I am way North.

the stuff is crap


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Not to promote another forum...but in this case I hope an exception will be made....

check this out:

Edge Tile Thread


----------



## am_miller (Jan 12, 2006)

Funny, I just had a conversation with a friend who also used this product. Unfortunately it was just a lot of time/work down the drain.


----------



## indymaker (Feb 18, 2008)

*Installation problems*

I have been in the flooring business for 35 years and I have installed OVER 25,000 sqft in the last 3 years of the edge product with only 1 complaint that was easily fixed. This Product is Great, but you MUST install it correctly. 
I also inspect floors and I did inspect 14 different complaints on edge flooring, all of the complaints were due to installation errors & water problems. I am sure that if I inspected the floors that are inquestion above it would be the same issue.


----------



## DebbieG (Mar 3, 2008)

*Works for me*

I have had EDGE in 2 bathrooms since October 2005. I only have 1 crack that I consider my own fault since the radiator did not fit back as well as it did before the new floor was installed and I don't think the guys helping me (I was 8 months pregnant at the time) worried about the subfloor around the radiator as much as they should have. My grout has cracked a little, again, I think it was my fault as it was my first time doing ANY grout. My 2nd bathroom does not have the same problems as my 1st bathroom...no cracks in the grout or the tile...and I have a pedstal sink and a toilet on top of the tile. Believe me, not all the people using that bathroom are 'lightweights.' I got my tile from lowes, but had to special order it as the color in stock was not what I wanted, so I may have avoided the problems everyone else is having because my tile was never stacked like the 'in stock' tile was stacked. The grout is still flexible. (I consider this a benefit with a floating floor that almost by definition will have some 'give' in it.) 

The tile was a little harder that regular tile, and so my plumbers complained a lot about drilling through it for the hot and cold water lines. My first bathroom, the grout lines don't line up as well as I would like...again, 8 months pregnant and not paying as much attantion as I should have. My 2nd bathroom they didn't line up at first, but before the floor was grouted, I looked at it, and had them pull it up and put it back down paying attention to the grout lines. It was really easy and took only 5-10 min to realign everything since the tiles were all cut already and they just needed to be shifted slightly. You can't just slap them down and assume everything will magically line up perfectly.

My only complaint with the product itself was the totally crappy looking transition strip. There is the beautiful ceramic tile....and a completely fake looking laminate transition strip. I hated them so much that I never actually installed them and the edge of my tile at the bathroom doors is still rough. Helpful for showing visitors how cool my flooring is, not so helpful for showing how my house is all completed. I will eventually get around to doing a wood threshold to match the wood floors in the hall, but it is still annoying that they couldn't actually make a strip that matched the tile.

I found this site b/c I'm trying to find some of Edge's grout to use with trafficmaster's ceramica vinyl tile. The vinyl shifts a little as it gets walked on and regular grout cracks too easily when that happens. I'm thinking Edge's may hold up better since it stays a little flexible. Any idea who still sells the Edge grout? (I live in the Northeast and the new LOWES that just opened near my house doesn't seem to have any.)

Debbie G


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Ya know what's funny to me? Everyone that is here to say good things about Edge Flooring has less than six posts total. Sounds like a set up deal, must all work in the same place. Then along comes this "Tommy Sprayberry" that just happens to have 50,000 square feet of this crap on hand and he is posting his phone number hoping to hook an unsuspecting sole and dump some of his inventory.

*Edge Flooring FAILED miserably.*
*Edge Flooring filed bankruptcy late last fall (2007)*

*BUYER BE WARE*​


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Feb 20, 2008)

If anyone's interested, I can provide several forum threads FULL of people who had nothing but nightmares with this product!! The only thing that saved Lowes from a real public relations nightmare was the Stand N Seal fiasco that Home Depot went through and took the spotlight off Lowes. Atleast Edge never killed anyone. But it IS garbage.


----------



## mamas_llamas (Oct 24, 2006)

*No EDGE for ME*

I will be happy to tell my bad Edge story. Again. To any poor unsuspecting soul who wants to not lose time, money, dignity, and gain several points on their blood pressure. My husband and I are educated, avid remodelers, and careful (I would venture to say my hubby is even a tad anal retentive when it comes to following directions). We bought ALL the edge junk-cheese whiz, blades, and so on. We were very careful. In our tiny powder room, the floor began to crack within a week and it never had anything heavier on it than my husband. The customer service we received from Edge was terrible. The warranty (hahahahahahaha) nonexistent. They kept trying to find a void in it, trip me up, argue with me, not return my calls. They "tested" a tile we sent in and told us it was "fine". What tests they ran, they REFUSED to say. Why? Who knows. Apparently the tiles just cracked because we looked at them too hard. Lowes did refund our money after I made a scene at the customer service desk, but that doesn't take care of all our time putting in the floor, tearing out the floor, replacing the floor, the phone calls to Edge, the hauling that heavy crap to the dump, and so on and so on. I keep reading it is an installation problem and my reply is simple--if my husband and I can't install it sucessfully, then it should NOT be marketed as a DIY product.


----------

